# Conexión interna en ventilador de techo,



## MIKELANGELO (Abr 21, 2007)

tengo un ventilador de techo con luz y mando a distancia, que al instalarlo los interruptores de pared se han inutilizado, siendo únicamente posible el encender la luz con el mando a distancia, necesitaría saber que modificaciones puedo hacer en el circuito de conexiones para que los interruptores vuelvan a funcionar junto al mando a distancia

gracias


----------



## El nombre (Abr 21, 2007)

No creo que te los hayan puenteado. En una caja de registro han conectado el cable que va al ventilador a fase. Sólo tienes que indentificar el vable que va al ventilador y conectarlo al que va a los interruptores. Sólo es uno. Si es una instalación como debe tienes lo sigiente

Negro--- Fase
Azul  ---- Neutro
Gris y marron --- Retornos ( llevan tambien la luz a la bombilla).
Amarillo/verde  -- Tierra.

En la caja puedes encontrar un gris o marrón conectado a negro y el mismo color suelto. 

Saludos


----------



## bikthor (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola,

He leído tu respuesta, pero no me ha quedado demasiado clara.
¿podrías explicármelo un poco más claro? Estoy un poco torpe.....

Muchas gracias


----------



## davidito (Oct 31, 2009)

hola,queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con lo siguiente.una vecina me pidio que le revisara el ventilador de techo,ya que,segun ella,al accionar la cadenita para darle marcha,giraba despacio o a veces ni siquiera lo hacia.cuando llego a revisarlo ni siquiera arranca,entonces me dispongo a desarmarlo,primero saco las lamparas para revisarlo mejor y me encuentro con un monton de cables conectados entre si.el hecho es que quiero hacerlo arrancar con 220 v directamente y sacandole el interructor con la cadenita para luego colocarle el regulador de pared,necesitaria algun circuito interno de los cables para que pueda encender,que hago con los 4 cables del interruptor que tenia? los uno entre si? espero respuestas.gracias


----------



## EL CAMALEON (May 30, 2010)

hola.necesito que me orienten sobre un abanico de techo que no puedo arrancar  marca orient de 5 aspas si tienen por favor un diagrama lo desarme para cambiar el capacitor y ya no pude  armalo gracias.


----------



## MIX (Jun 19, 2010)

Que tal pues desde hace tiempo quite un ventilador de techo de mi recamara y despues de darle unos vistazos le quite los cables, que eran 3 y luego quedaron 6 que no se como conectarlos. Luego pense que podria abrirlo para ver todas las bobinas y si las podria usar como generador pero no lo pude abrir...

Ojala alguien me pueda decir como conectarlo


----------



## Tano Zof (Abr 18, 2012)

Quiero bobinar un motor de ventilador, la potencia estimo es de 45 W y consta de 4 pares de polo o sea 16 bobinas. y tres velocidades, mi problema es conectarlas.



Coloco las 16 bobinas como las conecto para tener las tres velocidades, incluyendo las o la bobina conectada en serie con el capacitor, colores, azul, rojo y blanco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Tenés 16 de trabajo y 16 de auxiliares .

Cada conjunto de 16 va en serie , ahora no me acuerdo si iban alternadas , o sea dada vuelta una si y una no .

Creo que las bobinitas son de algo de 260 o 360 espiras.

Luego las de trabajo , o sea las de mas afuera , van directas a línea y las de adentro van en serie con un capacitor de unos 2,5 uF.

Para las velocidades , puede ser un dimmer (ruidoso ) o esas cajas con un inductor con llave selectora y los de cadenita usan selección de capacitores.

Saludos !


----------



## Tano Zof (Abr 24, 2012)

No se en que estaba pensando, pero el número de bobinas que mencioné anteriormente no es el correcto.
Los datos del motor son aroximadamente estos: Potencia 40 a 45 W; tensión 220 V.
El número total de bobinas es 8 (ocho)
Aparentemente cuatro serían de trabajo y las otras cuatro de arranque, ya que tiene un condensador de 1.2 µF que seguro trabajaba en serie para el arranque.
Ahora la velocidades como las consigue no se, ya que tiene un solo condensador.


----------



## ANDRE PEREZ (Jul 3, 2012)

Las bobinas de arranque y trabajo van conectadas en serie invertida (las de arranque por un lado y las de trabajo por otro lado) o sea la corriente en una bobina tiene que circular en sentido horario, en la que esta al lado en sentido anti horario y asi sucesivamente, al circular la corriente en una bobina en un sentido y en la que esta al lado en sentido opuesto es para que se creen los polos magneticos norte y sur (norte cando circula en un sentido y sur cuando circula en el sentido opuesta. El capacitor va conectado en serie con la bobina de arranque.
         Para obtener distintas velocidades tenes que comprar un autotransformador


----------



## zurxoger (Dic 8, 2012)

hola mi nombre de usuario es zurxoger ,mi pregunta es la siguiente puedo conectar el ventilador de techo directo a los 220 volt, soy reparador de computadoras y estudiante de ingenieria en informatica y desarrollo en sofware ,comense este año ,.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2012)

Si podés , solo que funcionará a máxima velocidad !

Saludos !


----------



## gaam (Dic 10, 2012)

Se consigue suelto los variadores de velocidad y sino, armate un dimmer.


----------

